# Exclusive Car Care: Ferrari 550 Maranello



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to view another studio post from us, this time we have a 1996 Ferrari 550 Maranello.

The 550 Maranello was Ferrari's answer to those who believed the performance of a front-engined V12 car could not beat that of a mid-engined sports car and was the successor to the F512M.

I wont bore you with all the photos from from the wash and decontamination stages and start off with some before and afters during the machine polishing stages that were carried out.



















*Badges removed to allow me to fully correct all area's.*





































*Rear lights were removed to allow me to polish some of the tighter area's, the lights were also polished before re-fitting.*






















































































































*Once all the machine polishing stages were complete the paintwork was given a thorough wipe down with IPA and then 22PLE VX1 Pro Signature Glass Coat was applied. Exhaust's were polished and then coated with 22PLE VM1 Signature Rim & Metal Coat along with the wheels and brake calipers.*














































*and here is the end result...*

















































































































































Thanks for reading!


----------



## Malborex (Nov 24, 2012)

Great, great, work. How a Ferrari should look like.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice turnaround mate !


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Another stunner, Jay! Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Superb job there and a lovely motor, always liked the 550's


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking good:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Love these,stunning shape. Top Detailing as always.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice car 

Callum


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great job mate, beautiful car.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Lovely finish, depth of shine is amazing.


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

Great job:buffer::thumb:
My favourite Ferrari ever:argie:


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful work, car looks great.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing...


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work and a stunning finish


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Great job, great car!:thumb::argie:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Brilliant job on a fantastic car, well done


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Great car and amazing results!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome work as always :buffer: always love to see your sun shots :thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Amazing! great work as usual


----------



## GRC (Feb 4, 2013)

Amazing job & Great car :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

The old donkey looking as it should..looks cracking in the sun fella, good skills:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning work, Jay! A proper Ferrari! Rosso suits the 550 so well.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

lovely work Jay, superb finish


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stunning mate ! 

Baz


----------

